# Best Place to Order HK 45?



## FZR600KID

I am looking for the best place to buy a HK 45. I am looking online but the best price I have found is just under $1k. Looking to buy NIB. Any input or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

FZR600KID said:


> I am looking for the best place to buy a HK 45. I am looking online but the best price I have found is just under $1k. Looking to buy NIB. Any input or direction would be appreciated.


the best place and the cheapest place are usually different places.....

here is the cheapest i found

GFA Product


----------



## chessail77

Try Bud's


----------



## swampcrawler

i payed eleven hundred for mine, because i didnt wanna save a few hundred and have to wait for it after bustin my hump in a plant for a month for it.


----------

